# Check out my website.



## zachariasCO (Jan 2, 2012)

*Check out my website need your feedback.*

Just finished updating my website let me know what you think and if Im missing anything. 

www.zachariasclothing.com


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

Make shop the store have a few products in the background

From an SEO standpoint you will want to get some about us information that lists your services so search engines like google can know what you do... 

Also add your address and phone number to the contact us page becuase search engines use this information to help you show up in the search results.

Get more social accounts and buttons then link them to a blog so that everything you add to a new post will become a link on you social accounts. This way you will start to create lots of great links for you site just by blogging, and it looks like you have plenty of great things to blog about. 

If big cartel doesnt allow you to have a blog, try setting up a blog on something simple like wordpress or hubpages for free, then adding an I-frame into a blog section on your website. (It's kinda like a site within a site. It is basically a window on your page that shows the webpage you set it to ie: your blog.)


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Colors are pretty annoying as well the site length towards down is very large and width is small. I hope you can understand what I really want to say.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

The site is ok really .. could be refined some .. I like the shirts .. do you do your own printing?


----------



## zachariasCO (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Sterling for all the feedback I will look into all the info you gave me.


----------



## zachariasCO (Jan 2, 2012)

I get my printing done from a shop on the east coast.


----------



## zachariasCO (Jan 2, 2012)

ConCon said:


> Get more social accounts and buttons then link them to a blog so that everything you add to a new post will become a link on you social accounts. This way you will start to create lots of great links for you site just by blogging.


Are you talking about adding links to each post I put on my blog, Like when I post something about UFC add the UFC link to the post?

www.zachariasclothing.com


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

Close... Actually I mean share the link to your new blog post on each of your Social Profiles. 

This way when you post, instead of just the one link from your blog, pointing to your website's domain, you create three or four links pointing to your website's domain. 

It won't matter if you links show up on Facebook, and Twitter looking like this: www.zachariasclothing.com/blog/12/07/ufc-lineup (this would point to the specific post you wrote)

They will continue to give you a boost once Google indexes the links coming into your website. The more the marryier (SP?)

Also, if you keep the "ufc-lineup" part of your links keywords that are related to your biz, that's a plus too. 

If you really want to get into some cool stuff, you may want to look up "deep linking", but I would start blogging a bit before that... keep up the good work!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

More from a marketing concept - you seem to be wanting the company to be a high end MMA brand and have your shirts priced at $24.99 which seems right. When you go to the products they are all $14.99 which now takes all the high end quality branding you are attempting and flushing down the toilet and going back to Walmart pricing. You cheapened the entire brand.


----------



## zachariasCO (Jan 2, 2012)

Riderz Ready said:


> More from a marketing concept - you seem to be wanting the company to be a high end MMA brand and have your shirts priced at $24.99 which seems right. When you go to the products they are all $14.99 which now takes all the high end quality branding you are attempting and flushing down the toilet and going back to Walmart pricing. You cheapened the entire brand.


Thanks Riderz Ready, Thanks for the heads up. I think I hit the wrong button when I was updating my shopping cart. It's all fixed now.


----------

